
Do soda taxes work? The global soda tax experiment - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/health-disease/2019/do-soda-taxes-work
======
IronWolve
Rather annoying that governments thinks its ok to pick and choose what to tax.
They claim its sugar, and only tax soda, not all those expensive star bucks
sugary drinks.

If your going to make me pay a tax for my diet soda, you better tax those
coffee shops too.

